# ID.3 ESP - turn off ESP, how?



## Lanrets (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello 

...have any one idea how to disable traction control on ID.3? 
Procedure from e-UP is not working (hazard lights + 5x gas pedal) :banghead:

Without turning off ESP is not possible to test car on dyno...


----------

